# Shrike accuracy, firecracker shot



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

After some practice I turned the camera on. This is what I got!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot!!!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

first shot lol nice man!!!

great idea using firecracker


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Always nice to see a happy shooter.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good Man...​More, more, more!​


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great!
Careful cutting envalopes that way. I did that once and cut right through a pouch


----------

